# My new little piggies!!



## RattyLover (Dec 3, 2008)

;D ;D I recently aquired two male yr & a half old skinny pig brothers ;D ;D

I've named them EDGAR & EARL  They are awesome little guys, very vocal & outgoing ;D


----------



## Lithade (May 14, 2009)

All I can say is "WOW!"  They look like toys or something! Very cute. Congrats on your new additions!


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

I've never seen a hairless guinea pig before. That's so weird!


----------



## RattyLover (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol, thanks ;D I've gotten quite the range of reactions from people...from 'Ew-I've seen cuter roadkill!!' to 'AWH, too adorable, mini hippos!'


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I am worried that people are breeding hairless pets. They require much more care to stay warm and to protect their skin from scratches. It takes very responsible pet owners to give
them that care. And what happens if they end up in the wrong hands? Furry animals at least have some form of protection.
I am sad that people breed for the "exotic" look, disregarding animal welfare. The same thing has happened to dogs, cats, goats, fish, birds etc. 
Personally I would never own a pet that's hairless, tailless, earless, bred to be crippled, short of breath, etc just for the looks.


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

It looks like she's doing a good job at taking care of them. 

begoodtoanimals- we learn from our mistakes. Judging by her pictures, her piggies look great 

Don't Harsh The Mellow :


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

jazzybff said:


> It looks like she's doing a good job at taking care of them.
> 
> begoodtoanimals- we learn from our mistakes. Judging by her pictures, her piggies look great
> 
> Don't Harsh The Mellow :


begoodtoanimals never said the OP isn't taking good care of the guinea pigs.


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

RattyLover said:


> Lol, thanks ;D I've gotten quite the range of reactions from people...from 'Ew-I've seen cuter roadkill!!' to 'AWH, too adorable, mini hippos!'



MINI HIPPOS!!! That's exactly what they look like. I would never say I've seen cuter roadkill... Everything is cute in it's own way... (except for flying insects...::shudder:


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

jazzybff said:


> begoodtoanimals- we learn from our mistakes. Judging by her pictures, her piggies look great
> 
> Don't Harsh The Mellow :


Jazzybff, like Stace said, I did not criticize anyone. What mistakes, by the way?


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

aahhhh they are adoribleee!


----------



## lessthansign3 (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, they are kinda cute, but I guess I prefer my furry pigs  hehe!

Though, I will mention that skin issues aside, skinny pigs (aka hairless) have lots of health issues that you should make sure you read up on. The skinny pig breed is usually pretty sickly, so keep a close eye on them and make sure you're aware of what to look for just in case. I'm not a hardcore anti-hairless-pets thing, but I do know that skinny pigs do have genetic issues that can cause them to be in poor health. I can't remember *exactly*, though, since I don't have any myself.

Give them lots of snacks and snuggles for us <3


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I think they look like cute little miniature hippos as well.  How cute!


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

ya they do with hair on their heads!


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

awww their soo cute.
makes me want to get one


----------

